
Envify – Colorize browser tabs for dev/stage/production sites - nachtigall
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/envify/
======
conqueso
Very useful. I started building the same thing a few weeks ago for Chrome,
only to realize it's actually impossible because Google doesn't allow dynamic
themes.

